# missing 1099 MISC in account info?



## Jackshat (Mar 31, 2016)

The Uber site says I am supposed to have a 1099 MISC. but they only provide a 2019 summary.
Why cant I download a 1099 Misc ?
my driver account was recently deactivated in 2020 for a minor ticket but that's another story.
anybody know why no 1099 Misc for 2019 ?

I changed the tax setting to e delivery but nothing shows as far as a 1099 Misc

TY

PS: UBER doesn't stand by their good drivers.


----------



## Jackshat (Mar 31, 2016)

no reply here. Uber bad. no 1099Misc on account when there should be.
I figured it out, hand entered the 1099 misc info in turbo tax . line 7 income then deduct the high uber platform fees in the expenses.

Uber bad . They speak with forked tongue to drivers and dont stand by driver when they get a shathead rider or shathead person on delivery end. Uber LOUSY.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Again, you will only get a 1099MISC if you made more than $600 in bonuses and boost, it is NOT for your driver income.

A 1099K will be issued if you made MORE than $20,000 last year, if you didn’t you need to download your driver summary from the UBER partners page and use that for your taxes


----------

